# Charity Race at The Hobby Shop Track in Miamisburg, OHio



## rallycar (Jul 31, 2011)

We are having a Charity Racing Event that will benefite BLUE STAR MOTHERS on 08/06/2011. Here are the Specs on the race:
DATE: 08/06/2011
Time: Racing starts at 1 PM, Sign ups for the first round close at 12:30
Cost: $20 for any amount of classes, all entry fees donated to the Charity
Need: your own power source, pop up tent
Contact Info: thehobbyshoponline.com or 937-436-6161
There will be food and drinks for purchase, raffle tickets for prizes and also items for sale with proceeds going to the Charity. 

Please come out and help us raise money for all our troops. 


Here is some info on the Charity:
We are mothers who have, or have had, children honorably serving in the military, Guard, Reserve or who are honorably or medically discharged Veterans. 


Three of our mothers have children that came home as Disabled Veterans.


We have four mothers whose sons gave their lives for our freedom and their blue star turned to gold.

So, we know first hand the sacrifices that our children and our families make for the freedom that we all enjoy. 

You don’t have to be a mother to join our organization. We have Blue Star Dads and Associate Members. 

The Blue Star Dads are fathers who have children in the military. 

Our Associate Members include family members whose loved ones are in the military; as well as, friends, neighbors, co-workers, etc. Anyone who wants to support the troops may be an Associate Member. 

We represent all branches of service. 

We support each other, our children, our troops all over the world and our Veterans while promoting patriotism. 

Chartered in October of 2004, we are a 501©3 non-profit service organization. 


In 2008, we mailed over 4,200 care packages to troops in Iraq, Afghanistan, Korea and Germany! 

We are the BIGGEST chapter in the State of Ohio and are blessed every day with community support. 

Mission Statement: 

While promoting patriotism, the Miami Valley Chapter of the Blue Star Mothers of America, Inc. (OH 3), supports our troops all over the world, our veterans, and each other.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Would be great to see some of the Toledo and MI guys come down to have some fun with us. :hat:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

JCarr20142 said:


> Would be great to see some of the Toledo and MI guys come down to have some fun with us. :hat:


What classes are you running onroad or offroad?


----------



## rallycar (Jul 31, 2011)

What classes are you running onroad or offroad?

It is all on road. The classes are Stock, Truck, Short course Truck, Mod, and VTA. I think that is all of them. I will check and add more if needed.

Hope to see you guys down here...we like racing with you at the mall.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Added info, it is in a sealed parking lot that is treated with grape juice. Traction is decent most of the time and not to hard on tires.


----------

